# X5 trailer hitch install at PC



## georgejm (Apr 16, 2010)

Will they install the trailer hitch on my 2011 X5 35d at the factory and be ready for PC and how much please?


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Jonathan will probably answer you but I doubt it. They will put many BMW accessories in your vehicle if your CA fills out the necessary forms and they get the pieces. If the hitch is from BMW then maybe. But if it is after-market (which is what I would do), I doubt it. They did not appear to have a service area similar to a dealership. They probably have enough tools to do the installation but don't appear to be really set up for it. I also have no idea what is involved bolting a hitch to a X5 or hooking up the wiring. Bolting the hitch into my SUV (a much cheaper Suzuki) was very simple. But wiring the lights required splicing into the wiring after removing several interior panels. Some vehicles come with plugs in the wiring harness which makes the hookup much easier. 

Do you need the hitch for the ride home? If not, I think the dealer would be a better bet if it's a BMW part. If not and you need installation, U-haul has OK prices but I would cringe a bit having them work on a new bimmer. I always have installed hitches myself.

Jim


----------



## georgejm (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you for your reply, I read somewhere that the 2010 X5's could be installed at the factory after production and before the PC date but cannot remember where I got that information. I feel better with a BMW install because I think the rear bumper needs to be cut and of course tied into it's electrical system.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

In short, the hitch can be installed prior to delivery in our service shop, but not the factory.

As JimD1 pointed out, your CA would need to submit an accessory request form to our service department at least 2 weeks prior to your delivery date. They will verify if parts are available and send the cost back to your CA.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

The service department at the PC did a nice repair of a little nick in the paint of my 128i. It was so small I did not even notice until Willie pointed it out. It was not planned so it took a little while but their attitude about doing it right would make me comfortable with them doing something a little more involved like a hitch.

Jim


----------



## georgejm (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you all for the feedback. I will get with my CA and make the arrangements. I also read that (maybe) the dealers send their people for training for hitch installations there. Don't know how true that is but just something I remember reading, thanks again.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

georgejm said:


> Thank you all for the feedback. I will get with my CA and make the arrangements. I also read that (maybe) the dealers send their people for training for hitch installations there. Don't know how true that is but just something I remember reading, thanks again.


We do master tech training here for BMW & Mini techs in the southeast. That training is also seperate from our service department (however most of them have been through it). We also have a paint and body shop that houses and trains a S.T.E.P. class. Once these students complete this 8 month training program, they are hired by BMW dealers across the US (some are actually "hired / sponsored" by a dealer when they come).

You'll be in good hands :thumbup: definetely better than a U-Haul tech


----------



## pebbrb05 (May 11, 2008)

PC installed hitch on our X5 in Jan 07. Excellent job. Use to tow 6000lb Airstream.


----------



## georgejm (Apr 16, 2010)

Good to hear, I have my CA working on the paper work since last week. As you stated the X5 can pull 6000 lbs so it makes sense to get the hitch. I would not want anyone but BMW messing with the electrical system and cutting the rear bumper as well as having it coded.


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

U-Haul can not reflash the vehical anyways which is a requirement of the hitch install.


----------



## philliptiongson (Apr 17, 2010)

Has the PC installed any 2011 X5s with a trailer hitch? I heard that it is different from 2010 on forums, but my dealer says its the same... Any info? Thanks!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

philliptiongson said:


> Has the PC installed any 2011 X5s with a trailer hitch? I heard that it is different from 2010 on forums, but my dealer says its the same... Any info? Thanks!


To my knowledge, our shop hasn't. However it wouldn't make much of a difference unless a dealer had stocked an older hitch and they update some of the wiring connections. They also may provide a new template for cutting the bumper. Hope that helps...


----------



## philliptiongson (Apr 17, 2010)

OK that makes sense. I can't wait for my X5! We'll figure out the trailer hitch after I get it...

-phillip


----------



## georgejm (Apr 16, 2010)

I-Won-Today said:


> To my knowledge, our shop hasn't. However it wouldn't make much of a difference unless a dealer had stocked an older hitch and they update some of the wiring connections. They also may provide a new template for cutting the bumper. Hope that helps...


Hi, I have a PCD scheduled for the X5 on 6/23/10 and I am hoping you guys have all the parts needed for the hitch by then. It would be great as I need to pick up a boat trailer on the ride back home. Can't wait to see you guys and experience the BMW show.


----------

